# Coffee Table Train



## gerard488

Here are a few pics of my N scale coffee table layout


----------



## shaygetz

Nice work...only thing wrong with is that diesel pulling it...:thumbsup:

Welcome to the forum....


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Gerard,

That's brilliant! I especially love the nighttime illumination.

Thanks for sharing. Welcome to the forum!

TJ


----------



## gerard488

Yeah, I keep thinking about getting a steam engine. I did buy a Bachmann 0-6-0 but it turned out to be junk. Probably get one someday


----------



## aircooled

I've seen one other, and it wasn't nearly as detailed as yours.:thumbsup:

Very nice, indeed!:appl:


----------



## bob4591

Very, very nice. Great job!


----------



## Big Ed

Nice job. :thumbsup:

Did you make the coffee table too?


----------



## gerard488

I have built coffee tables but not this one. A friend built the table without the top or bottom and I took it from there.


----------



## WestinghouseEMDdemoguy

looks like ALOT of work paid off well for you! great job!


----------



## Prewar Pappy

*All I Can Say Is, "Simply Amazing"*

My wife has been after me to build one for years. My excuse has always been the same, "Dear, Our home is not large enough". She gets red-faced and frustrated, as she just walks away. I know what she is wanting. When I can do it in Std Gauge she will have one.


----------



## Patrick1544

Nice job. Nice village and scenery


----------



## longbow57ca

Hello, I love your N scale coffee table layout it is very nice and vey well done looks like a lot of fun to have coffee and run trains very neat. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Jeffnscale

Well done Gerard. Beautiful!!


----------



## longears

Nice work on the coffee table layout.


----------



## DennyM

I really like what you did. Maybe some day I'll do something similar.


----------



## gpgold

That is terrific and I need one! I better be careful - my wife gave me the garage. She also said my collection can go on the walls of our spare bedroom. Better not to push my luck!

Gary


----------

